# Profibus DP Slave Simulator



## kabpajoh (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

  ich stehe leider nun vor einen Problem und finde keine Lösung!

Kennt jemand von Euch eine PCI Karte oder ähnliches welche mehrere Slaves (min 30) in einem Profibusnetzwerk (DPV1) simulieren kann???
Der Profibus Master ist eine Gateway, dieser ist an ein OPC Server angeschlossen. Die beiden Systeme (Slave- Simulator und OPC- Servrer) müssen quasi auf zwei separaten PC´s installiert sein. Dazwischen wird mit Profibus zum Gateway, und vom Gateway zum PC mit Ethernet kommuniziert. 
  Kennt jemand eine Lösung!!?


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Januar 2009)

hallo,
schon mal bei hilscher geschaut? http://www.factorycomm.com/cif50dps...sst-pbms-pci&gclid=CNvArpOGjJgCFQNItAodR1naCg


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 Januar 2009)

hallo,
das müsste genau das richtige sein: http://material.sa.online.pt/downloads/Molex/Brochuras/Profibus/SST-PBMS-PCI.PDF


----------



## kabpajoh (14 Januar 2009)

Danke lorenz2512,
für die schnelle und freundliche Antwort. 
Das wäre genau das richtige,
leider kann die Karte nur DPV0 also keinen azyklischen Datenaustausch. 

Hat viellecht jemand Erfahrung mit der _SIMBApro PCI von Siemens???
_


----------

